# Tw*ts over taking on speed bumps!



## Adam86 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes I may be going a little slower than most but you sir are a total f*cking tw*t! And I think the on coming car also agreed!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I've had this... I've also had someone overtake when I've moved over to give way to an oncoming car on a narrow road. I've even had one weirdo overtake me at a mini roundabout, going the wrong way round it to get past. Clearly slowing down for a mini roundabout is frowned upon.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I had one eejit overtake me on a country road, I was behind a tractor that was slowing right down to turn right into a field. He came past me and right into the side of the tractor. :lol:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Never happened to me before, and I take AGES to get over them usually right down to first gear most of the time :roll:

I did have one d*ck that beeped and flashed me as I was slowing down once before I even got the the first speed bump, about to wind the window down to flip them off but then realised it was my sister! Still told her where to go :evil:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I've pulled over for an oncoming ambulance and had the car behind overtake me and nearly have a head on with it - obviously in a rush to get to hospital themselves! :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

(facepalm) what a douche

J
xx


----------



## Adam86 (Nov 20, 2013)

It's happening more and more to me alately! Can't believe how many impatient a**holes there is out there grrr  
I should probably raise the car a little so I can manage more than 1mph over them 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Adam86 said:


> It's happening more and more to me alately! Can't believe how many impatient a**holes there is out there grrr
> I should probably raise the car a little so I can manage more than 1mph over them 8)


Back in the day when I thought I was a girl racer I had a 206 and smacked a dirty great big body kit on it, lowered it so it was marginally off the floor.....I used to go down this one specific road where I would have to stop, angle the car to go up, creep up the bump and then do the same on the way down.......bumps every 100m or so lol loved doing it just to annoy people 

J
xx


----------



## Adam86 (Nov 20, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Adam86 said:
> 
> 
> > It's happening more and more to me alately! Can't believe how many impatient a**holes there is out there grrr
> ...


That's me now  
Iv always had low cars but this time I think iv just gone too far!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

that post is pointless without a pic......just saying! lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Backin the day when I thought Iwas a girlracer I had a 206  and  smacked a dirty  great big body kit on it, lowered it so it was marginally off the floor.....I used to go down this one specific road where I would have to stop, angle the car to go up, creep up the bump and then do the same on the way down.......bumps every 100m or so lol loved doing it just to annoy people
> 
> J
> xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Backin the day when I thought Iwas a girlracer I had a 206  and  smacked a dirty  great big body kit on it, lowered it so it was marginally off the floor.....I used to go down this one specific road where I would have to stop, angle the car to go up, creep up the bump and then do the same on the way down.......bumps every 100m or so lol loved doing it just to annoy people
> ...


LOL


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Brian.....no need!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Backin the day when I thought Iwas a girlracer I had a 206  and  smacked a dirty  great big body kit on it, lowered it so it was marginally off the floor.....I used to go down this one specific road where I would have to stop, angle the car to go up, creep up the bump and then do the same on the way down.......bumps every 100m or so lol loved doing it just to annoy people
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

you can pipe down too

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry J, couldn't resist


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yea a likely story!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Stand down soldier!!

We have a man down, I repeat a man is down!!

Well what do we do?!

.....

......

..... RUUUUUUUUUN!! SHES GUNNA BLOW!!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lmao Nick you are funny sometimes!

J
xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

NickG said:


> Stand down soldier!!
> 
> We have a man down, I repeat a man is down!!
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Backin the day when I thought Iwas a girlracer I had a 206  and  smacked a dirty  great big body kit on it, lowered it so it was marginally off the floor.....I used to go down this one specific road where I would have to stop, angle the car to go up, creep up the bump and then do the same on the way down.......bumps every 100m or so lol loved doing it just to annoy people
> ...


 Brilliant!_ But shouldn't you be trawling fleabay for ECUs?_


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> lmao Nick you are funny sometimes!
> 
> J
> xx


 I thinks it's probably best described as fucked up.... Oooo It's the flame room so I can actually say that too!! :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


I need to break into the safe Audi decided to instal the ECU in, looks like I'm going to have to wait until Sunday.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Let me know if you need a ski mask Brian!!!

AND WATCH OUT FOR THEM LASER BEAMS!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Spandex said:


> ... I've even had one weirdo overtake me at a mini roundabout, going the wrong way round it to get past. Clearly slowing down for a mini roundabout is frowned upon.


I've had that too and they nearly collided with me as despite me indicating right - because I moved to the left to go ROUND THE ROUNDABOUT - the idiot either thought I was turning left or thought he could make it past by going the wrong way.

It annoys me also that other members from the same idiot school also think they have right of way over a mini roundabout when they are nowhere near and try and establish that by not slowing down despite someone already being on it :evil:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a chap right up my boot the other week, so was glad when he did a blind overtake on an outside bend.  I'd like the same radar he had! I then watched him do the same trick on all of the cars in the queue ahead. The only place you get in that sort of hurry is a coffin.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

You only get two things with rushing...........
Babies and hernias


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Need a sign for the back of my MKiv Golf say "I'm lowered you R SOLE" please keep back.


----------



## James1050S3 (Sep 7, 2013)

> I've pulled over for an oncoming ambulance and had the car behind overtake me and nearly have a head on with it - obviously in a rush to get to hospital themselves! :?


Happened to me the other day, pulled over to let police car through then knitwit in a jaaaag overtakes me and several cars in front. He got stuck in front of a bollard and I took great pleasure in going past him.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

those fuckin retarded pig rapists are everywhere!....fuckin cocktard drivers!...can't drive for shit....speeding in a 20mph zone and "pushing" their way through... :x

They deserve a good beating...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> those fuckin retarded pig rapists are everywhere!....fuckin cocktard drivers!...can't drive for shit....speeding in a 20mph zone and "pushing" their way through... :x
> 
> They deserve a good beating...


Wtf :lol:


----------



## Adam86 (Nov 20, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> those fuckin retarded pig rapists are everywhere!....fuckin cocktard drivers!...can't drive for shit....speeding in a 20mph zone and "pushing" their way through... :x
> 
> They deserve a good beating...


 :lol: is someone having a bad day? :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Adam86 said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > those fuckin retarded pig rapists are everywhere!....fuckin cocktard drivers!...can't drive for shit....speeding in a 20mph zone and "pushing" their way through... :x
> ...


got to let some steam off...otherwise might go psycho like Michael Douglas in Falling Down!


----------



## giorgio6524 (Feb 16, 2014)

I will overtake you over speed bumps. But not in the TT. My gf's Yaris laughs at speed bumps and seemingly will go over even the harshest without skipping a beat.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think if you're driving a Yaris you need as many small victories as you can get...


----------



## James1050S3 (Sep 7, 2013)

What speed bumps!


----------

